# mac book pro, clavier français, ou est le point d'interrogation



## jahnevieve (28 Janvier 2008)

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment taper le point d'interrogation 
J'ai jamais pu trouver comment! Sur un clavier en français


----------



## Tox (28 Janvier 2008)

tu appuies sur *majuscule* et *,*


----------



## sehkmet (28 Janvier 2008)

a droite du N a Gauche du ;


----------



## jahnevieve (28 Janvier 2008)

Quand j'appuie sur maj et , ca me donne  l'apostrophe.
Il y a bien un point d'interrogation imprimé sur une touche, mais c'est la même qui donne le "É".
Je crois avoir essayé toutes les combinaisons, le point d'interrogation sort pas!...


----------



## yukra (29 Janvier 2008)

Hello
peut-être vérifier si dans Préférences Système > international, ton clavier est bien configuré en français?


----------



## jahnevieve (29 Janvier 2008)

Mon clavier est configuré en français canadien.
Même si je le mets en français de France, je peux pas trouver comment écrire le point d'interrogation.
Vraiment je comprends pas!


----------



## Tox (29 Janvier 2008)

Français canadien = *Majuscule* + *6*

Qu'est-ce que ça donne avec cette combinaison ?


----------



## jahnevieve (30 Janvier 2008)

Ca donne ca ?!
ah! j'étais sure d'avoir tout essayé pourtant...!
mouahhaha quelle ridicule question!
merci pour la réponse!


----------

